# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  risarcimento sinistro auto-rimborso iva

## kant69

ciao,
volevo sottoporre la seguente questione:
autovettura aziendale (detraibilità iva 40%) subisce danno e viene riparata in carrozzeria convenzionata con assicurazione. Il carrozziere esegue  la riparazione, emette fattura con IVA alla società (s.n.c) ed attende il rimborso dell'iva stessa da parte della casa  assicuratrice. Per avere il rimborso vuole dichiarazione scritta (dal commercialista della società) che il cliente si impegni a NON procedere con la detrazione IVA in fattura. Ma è corretto? essendo la detraibiltà parziale non dovrebbe essere il 40% dell'iva (ovvero il detraibile) a carico del cliente?come  sarebbe corretto agire in merito a tale dichiarazione di impegno a non detrarre iva?
grazie!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ciao,
> volevo sottoporre la seguente questione:
> autovettura aziendale (detraibilità iva 40%) subisce danno e viene riparata in carrozzeria convenzionata con assicurazione. Il carrozziere esegue  la riparazione, emette fattura con IVA alla società (s.n.c) ed attende il rimborso dell'iva stessa da parte della casa  assicuratrice. Per avere il rimborso vuole dichiarazione scritta (dal commercialista della società) che il cliente si impegni a NON procedere con la detrazione IVA in fattura. Ma è corretto? essendo la detraibiltà parziale non dovrebbe essere il 40% dell'iva (ovvero il detraibile) a carico del cliente?come  sarebbe corretto agire in merito a tale dichiarazione di impegno a non detrarre iva?
> grazie!

  La richiesta di impegnarsi a NON procedere con la detrazione IVA in fattura è sinceramente assurda.

----------


## kant69

> La richiesta di impegnarsi a NON procedere con la detrazione IVA in fattura è sinceramente assurda.

  purtroppo è richiesta avanzata dall'assicurazione per il risarcimento al carrozziere che ha eseguito la riparazione anticipando l'iva.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> purtroppo è richiesta avanzata dall'assicurazione per il risarcimento al carrozziere che ha eseguito la riparazione anticipando l'iva.

  A cui si può senz'altro rispondere che non si procederà alla detrazione, salvo poi comportarsi come la legge permette....  :Big Grin:

----------

